# Barbour Beaufort vs. Bedale



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before, but I was curious specifically as to what criteria folks have used to choose between these two jackets? Do shorter men get the shorter jacket, and vice versa?

I am about 6'4, and am wondering if the Bedale (which I like just a bit better) would be too small. I was able to try on the Beaufort Original in a store this past weekend, and was impressed...but came away thinking I might like a slightly shorter coat. 

Thoughts?

Also, has anyone tried that brown "Vintage Beaufort"? Is that a limited edition model, and anyone know if someone sells that particular model? (probably would get sage anyway, but options are nice)

Thanks!


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Also...*

anyone own this vest? The Westmoreland Waistcoat:

Thoughts?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I would go with sage (classic), for your first Barbour. If you already have a green model go for brown.

For taller people (myself included) I would recommend Border, but if that's not an option, I would still go for longer of the two. Bedale just seemed short for me.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

I say go for the border. I've seen these on shorter men and the coat looks too short. But if it's not an option, go for the Beaufort as it's longer.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't think that a person's height makes much of a difference in this matter as Barbour coats change length as they change chest measurement- a beadle in 34 is shorter than one in 46- they are cut to maintain the relative merits of each design as they size up or down.
The Beadle was designed for equestrian sports, so it is a shorter length jacket and does not cover one's seat or hang down much beyond the waist. 
The Beaufort covers one's seat when standing and is a couple of inches longer than the average suit coat: I believe that the "Jack McCoy" character on Law and Order wears one, sometimes over a suitcoat.
The Border comes almost to the knee and has inside game pockets in the front and will keep you drier in a downpour than either of the others.
I would suggest that the Beaufort is an all around perfect jacket for most and wears well in all weather, the Border is excellent but a bit more substantial (I'm likely only to wear one on rainy days so I returned the one I bought last week for a Beaufort) , and the Beadle is excellent unless you want your seat dry in a rainstorm in which case you'll want one of the others.

has excellent customer service and a number of Barbour jackets on sale. Very fast & free shipping as well.
Very nice people, too.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

*Soft Cotton?*

Anyone own a soft cotton Barbour?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

My daily farm armor is a "Classic" (brown) Bedale. I love the brown - particularly as it wears - and the Bedale is just the right length for crawling into and out of trucks, through fences and onto horses. Much more length, I think, and it would occassionally interfere with movement.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

I am 6'1" and love the Border. All purpose and fits over a sportscoat or suit. The length is better suited for tall people.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

imho Barbour make some of the finest practical outerwear .
I have owned barbour`s for approaching 25 years.

currently in the cloakroom.

classic beaufort in green ( 3 years old ,used primarily for smarter everyday wear)
classic moorland in brown (same as beaufort but heavier cotton) 7 years old showing good wear and character used for mucking out and yard work.the brown definately ages diffrently to the green showing signs of wear to the front where arms are rubbing against the chest, with much less showing on the rear

classic moorland in green (sylkoil) 5 years old used for site visits and meetings
walking dogs, and everyday chores.

classic durham in brown at least 10 years old and much repaired (sylkoil)(lightest weight cotton ( hooded ,handy for hunting , watching Rugby, walking to pub) .

unlined classic durham in green 5 years old purchased at same time as most recent beaufort ( handy for keeping in car in warmer months for when it`s raining but you don`t need warmth)


westmoreland waistcoat 3 years old handy for when it`s chilly but not raining for everyday errands and chores .have been known to wear it over other jackets as an extra layer

also by barbour 2 diamond quillt jackets 1 the Eskdale, and 1 pollarquilt both used as liners depending on the temperature or as stand alone jackets.

I still have a 20 year old bedale very worn and rewaxed so much that you can no longer see the weave of the cloth. hardly ever worn now but can`t bare to discard.

I`ve tried the longer barbours such as the border and the old gamefare but didn`t like the appearance on me (5` 11")


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

The Beaufort and the Border have a game pocket in the rear, the equestrian oriented Bedale doesn't. 

The game pocket is handy if you hunt in your Barbour, or if you just want to carry a flashlight or hat in there because there is no hood.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the Northumbria a little better because it is made of the heavyweight waxed cotton.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> The Beaufort and the Border have a game pocket in the rear, the equestrian oriented Bedale doesn't.


Just to clarify, I recently bought a new Border coat, and it does _not_ have a rear game pocket.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I really like the Barbour line, but to be honest if filson made a similar looking green in the their heavyweight material, I would've bought one of theirs as they are thicker and longer wearing. Unfortunately, their green didn't work for me and is only available in the Shelter & Cover cloth- Barbour it is. If I were using the jacket for hunting or as a work coat, I would've bought Filson anyway- they are without doubt sturdier.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Just to clarify, I recently bought a new Border coat, and it does _not_ have a rear game pocket.


I don't think that Border ever had a game pocket(s) on the back.

As far as "longer coat with larger size" theory goes - it's true to a point. Barbour does not have "long" sizing - everything is regular. So, a coat with larger chest will have longer length, but not enough for a taller person - sleeve adjustment will be needed at least - as far as length goes some of the jacket models may be cut too short - that's why Border is the safest choice.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Just to clarify, I recently bought a new Border coat, and it does _not_ have a rear game pocket.


!

Wow, did not know that.

I know Barbour was selling a more shooting oriented version of the Beaufort and Border, except it had shoulder vents (bi swing, or 'action back' or whatever you want to call it). Maybe they are keeping the game pocket and action back for those models.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> !
> 
> Wow, did not know that.
> 
> I know Barbour was selling a more shooting oriented version of the Beaufort and Border, except it had shoulder vents (bi swing, or 'action back' or whatever you want to call it). Maybe they are keeping the game pocket and action back for those models.


The older Borders have two removable game pockets on the inside. The new ones have the rear pocket. I seem to recall egadfly saying he bought one of the on sale borders from fishingthecape, which would be one of the older (snap-in liner) models, which makes sense.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Have to agree with the Border people. I have owned a Beaufort since 1994 and the shorter length makes it a great "car coat", but when walking in rain I have always regretted not buying the longer Border. Now I don't think you can even buy them in the original spec. The Bedale was always worn by women in the 90s and earlier, although my dad has one (he has short legs so it looks fine).


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

boatshoes said:


> The older Borders have two removable game pockets on the inside. The new ones have the rear pocket. I seem to recall egadfly saying he bought one of the on sale borders from fishingthecape, which would be one of the older (snap-in liner) models, which makes sense.


Fearing I'd misled someone, or been misled myself, I went down to the mudroom and checked: the Border coat I bought from "fishingthecape" has no rear game pocket, two removable interior game pockets (thanks, Boatshoes -- I hadn't noticed this feature before), and accepts the snap-in liner. I therefore assume that this is the older model.

For what it's worth, with the exception of the sleeves, which I think ought to have been bound (the fact that Barbour recommends doing this post-sale, at additional expense, strikes me as slightly sharp practice), I like the coat very much.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

While on the topic, I'd be interested to know the weight of these coats. Not exact weight, mind you, but would you say 'heavy' or 'oh man, this thing weighs a ton'? 
The reason I ask is because I own the Polo version, new just this week, and oh man, is this thing heavy. So heavy I'm afraid wearing it on weekends will cut short my morning chores and put me in need of a restorative come nine o'clock, a good hour before my LL Bean field coat.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> While on the topic, I'd be interested to know the weight of these coats. Not exact weight, mind you, but would you say 'heavy' or 'oh man, this thing weighs a ton'?
> The reason I ask is because I own the Polo version, new just this week, and oh man, is this thing heavy. So heavy I'm afraid wearing it on weekends will cut short my morning chores and put me in need of a restorative come nine o'clock, a good hour before my LL Bean field coat.


I don't think that Barbours ar heavy at all. Border is much lighter than BB double breasted leather jacket, which is much shorter. It's on par with any other unlined jacket I have.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> While on the topic, I'd be interested to know the weight of these coats. Not exact weight, mind you, but would you say 'heavy' or 'oh man, this thing weighs a ton'?
> The reason I ask is because I own the Polo version, new just this week, and oh man, is this thing heavy. So heavy I'm afraid wearing it on weekends will cut short my morning chores and put me in need of a restorative come nine o'clock, a good hour before my LL Bean field coat.


It's considered medium weight. The outer fabric itself is a waxed poplin. There's a light liner on the inside. I typically layer with a sweater as it gets colder. You can also add a liner as well, which will add a little bit of heft.

If you buy one, I'd try it on first as I ultimately had to size up from my jacket size. I wear the border.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

The way i normally decide which one to get is by what looks the best on someone.

To get an idea i normally look at someone wearing it then judge. I cant tell by wearing it myself which is the best.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

The Beaufort is right length for my uses. I am considering the snap in lining but fear it might then be too tight, so will probably wear without any liner.
Geat jacket. From all accounts will wear forever.


----------

